# Looking for real estate agent in Mazatlan



## jkgourmet (Sep 14, 2010)

We have been in the Lake Chapala/Ajijic area for the summer, and spent some time looking at property (rental properties as well as for sale properties) while we were here.

Now that we are on our way NOB, we are stopping in Mazatlan for a week or so and would like to connect with a English speaking realtor who might be willing to show us around a bit, and get us educated on the Mazatlan market.

If anyone can make suggestions, it would be much appreciate. If that kind of endorsement is considered advertising on this forum, my apologies - PM me the information instead.

Thank you.

Jeanette


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hi Jeanette,
If you Google, "Bienes raices en Mazatlan", virtually all of the agencies will pop up. 
If you Google, "Real Estate in Mazatlan", you'll get the English version.
You can do similar things for Restaurants.
In your case, just to straight to Pueblo Bonito and have dinner at the Italian Restaurant attached to that wonderful resort. You will need a dog sitter for the occasion, though.
Have a good trip and hurry back to Lakeside.


----------



## jkgourmet (Sep 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Hi Jeanette,
> If you Google, "Bienes raices en Mazatlan", virtually all of the agencies will pop up.
> If you Google, "Real Estate in Mazatlan", you'll get the English version.
> You can do similar things for Restaurants.
> ...


Thanks, RVGringo. I'm well aware of Google and know how to use it - but would have liked to have found someone who could make a personal recommendation based on experience.

We have made reservations at Hotel Azteca as they allow dogs; no reason for a dog sitter - though thanks for the restaurant suggestion! 

Won't be back to Lakeside until (at least) next summer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think your first decision will have to be, 'which end of Mazatlan'. The charming old city with squares, opera house, restaurants and pleasant ambiance would be my choice. However, many folks might want to be north, in the Golden Zone, with the tourist oriented businesses, restaurants, vendors, condos, etc.


----------

